# For Those With Muffy's Dress



## koopasta (Oct 1, 2018)

Could you send me some screenshots of it? I'm doing a Halloween QR event in my town where I'm recreating both of the Halloween dresses from Pocket Camp and I blew off all of my Leaf Tickets trying to get it. If anyone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!

I also plan on making the grandiose dress if you could help!


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

I have the grandiose jacket but not sure if that's what you mean.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 1, 2018)

Oops, I meant jacket! Thanks!


----------



## Gir (Oct 1, 2018)

Here's Muffy's Dress












Spoiler: got the sides too, just in case


----------



## koopasta (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you very much! 

Stitches looks adorable btw.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2018)

Ooh that's a cool idea. It is fun to make dress patterns. I may try this for my town too.


----------

